# What movies can you watch over and over and never tire of?



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Sep 22, 2006)

for me:
Wayne's World
Rocky Horror Picture Show
A Clockwork Orange
Mean Girls 
I Heart Huckabees
there's something about mary
Donnie Darko
the nightmare before christmas



you guys are helping my list grow.


----------



## bluegender_2k (Sep 22, 2006)

Terminator 2: judgment day
True Romance
The Warriors
The Godfather

theres more but i can't think of everyon with out all my dvds


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 22, 2006)

Underworld and RENT. And that's it.


----------



## botoman (Sep 22, 2006)

Boondock Saints
Big Trouble in Little China
Back to the Future
Dawn of the Dead
Half Baked
Saving Pvt Ryan
Snatch
Out Cold
The Professional
Remember the Titans

these came to my head first


----------



## GaaraFromTheHood (Sep 22, 2006)

Pulp Fiction
The Godfather
The Matrix Reloaded
The Usual Suspects
American Beauty 
There's Something About Mary


----------



## Anemone (Sep 22, 2006)

Monty Python and The Holy Grail


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Sep 22, 2006)

There's something about mary! I have to add that to mine.


----------



## c_wong428 (Sep 22, 2006)

Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas
Donnie Darko
Wild Zero
Seven Samurai
Casablanca


----------



## Satanik-sama (Sep 22, 2006)

Lord Of the rings... untill you see the 3rd u forgot the 1st..


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 22, 2006)

Hmm...I could watch these films over and over:

Saving Private Ryan (My record: Around 12-14 times)
The Matrix and The Matrix Reloaded
LOTR saga
Unleashed

That's about it XD


----------



## botoman (Sep 22, 2006)

Captain Pip said:
			
		

> Saving Private Ryan (My record: Around 12-14 times)



Hehe, yeah i love that movie. It was one of my first DVDs.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 22, 2006)

Home Alone One and Two.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2006)

Snatch
Shawshank Redemption
American Beauty
Blow
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Usual Suspects
Donnie Darko
Enemy At The Gates
A Clockwork Orange
The Shining

And many more.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 22, 2006)

botoman said:
			
		

> Hehe, yeah i love that movie. It was one of my first DVDs.



Yep, that movie never tires me out  The Sniper owns


----------



## Lovewitches (Sep 22, 2006)

American Beauty
100 girls 

and... A life without sorrow


----------



## sperish (Sep 22, 2006)

Moulin Rouge for breakfast, lunch, or dinner. I never get tired of that movie.


----------



## myle (Sep 22, 2006)

The shawshank redemption.


----------



## Maniac Killer (Sep 22, 2006)

Reservoir Dogs
Wayne's World
Ichi The Killer
Rocky Horror Picture Show
Shaun of the Dead
Rent


----------



## inumike (Sep 22, 2006)

wayne's world 1 and 2
matrix  
friday 
next friday
and friday after next


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Sep 22, 2006)

Lord of the rings, and Star Wars will never get old.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 22, 2006)

Rush Hour
Rush Hour 2

I've watched each over 10 times full lenght. Still luving it.
I hear there'll be a 3, I hope so.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Sep 23, 2006)

The Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## The Slacker (Sep 23, 2006)

[in no order] 

ScarFace 
Troy 
Anchorman 
40 year-old virgin 
All the Adam Sandler movies 
Pirates Of The Carribean [1&2] 

Thats all I can remember right now


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Sep 23, 2006)

There's no such movie... there will always be movies I will always like but there is no move that I can watch over and over without going insane. I usually don't watch movies more than 3 times or I need to at least wait half a year to watch it again.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 23, 2006)

Saving Private Ryan
Grosse Pointe Blank
Resident Evil
Matrix Trilogy
Lord of The Rings Trilogy
Jackass
and alotta other ones.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Sep 23, 2006)

The Nightmare Before Christmas, The South Park Movie, Rude Boy, Edward Scissorhands and GREMLINS!!!  
Also, any with Buster Keaton, Charlie Chaplin, Laurel & Hardy, Bill Murray or Johnny Depp


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 23, 2006)

harold and kumar going to white castle
X-men series
incredibles
boat trip
most comedy and action movies.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 23, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> Rush Hour
> Rush Hour 2
> 
> I've watched each over 10 times full lenght. Still luving it.
> I hear there'll be a 3, I hope so.



Rush Hour 3 is supposedly coming out in 2007. The project already started during the summer. Here's hoping to another great Jackie Chan fiilm


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Sep 23, 2006)

^Is Chris Tucker going to be in it?


----------



## blueradio (Sep 23, 2006)

Dude for me.

Happy Gilmore.
Mallrats.
Clerks.
Waynes World.
Akira.
Princess Monoke.
Howls Moving Castle.
Final Fantasy Advent Children.
NOT LOST SOULS.
OMFG That movie sucked hahaha.
And uhm Garden State.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 23, 2006)

Ichigo Prime said:
			
		

> ^Is Chris Tucker going to be in it?



yea...he's in it. Without Tucker, the movie would be boring =/


----------



## Spidey (Sep 23, 2006)

hahah definitely rush hour/s. Jackie chan and chris tucker and the ultimate.
Also Dumb and dumber, pulp fiction, spider-man/s, kung fu hustle, butch cassidy and the sundance kid, and cool hand luke.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2006)

Another thing worth noting is that I seem to watch *A Christmas Story* every year.

James Bond movies also.


----------



## Necro (Sep 23, 2006)

Lord of the Rings
Detroit Rock City
V for Vendetta
Old School


----------



## Keme (Sep 23, 2006)

My Cousin Vinny
Highlander
Gladiator (the one featuring Russell Crowe - not the Cuba Gooding Jr. film)
Xanadu
Mary Poppins
The Untouchables
Home Alone
Alien 2
Jaws
Die Hard
Sleepy Hollow
Tears of the Sun
Tombstone


----------



## inumike (Sep 24, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> Rush Hour
> Rush Hour 2
> 
> I've watched each over 10 times full lenght. Still luving it.
> I hear there'll be a 3, I hope so.


i like these too


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 24, 2006)

I must also add this movie: *Sin City*


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 24, 2006)

Dumb and Dumber

It's one of those childhood classics I can never get enough of.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 24, 2006)

Here's mine:
The Lion King
LOTR Trilogy
Back to the Future 1 & 2
Sweet Home Alabama
13 Going on 30
Home Alone 1 & 2
Resident Evil Apocalypse
Independence Day
Armageddon
......................and many more that I forgot


----------



## Angelus (Sep 25, 2006)

Casshern
The Machinist
Desperado
Once Upon A Time in Mexico
Once Upon A Time in the West
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Serenity
A Nightmare before Christmas
Corpse Bride


----------



## Shogun (Sep 25, 2006)

Busty Broads Gone Wild, Parts 2 and 5


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2006)

Just watched it again today.  I always seem to enjoy it.  *Kill Bill Vol 1*.  Volume 2 sucks ass though.


----------



## Seany (Sep 25, 2006)

LOTR Trilogy
King Kong
Wedding Crashers
Dodgeball
Meet the Parents
A Nightmare Before Christmas
The Lion King
The Emperors New Groove
War of the Worlds
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Batman Begins
The Matrix
Die Hard
Sin City
The Mask
Me Myself & Irene
The Mummy
Enemy of the State
Rush hour 1 & 2
Spiderman 1 & 2
Donnie Darco
James Bond: Goldeneye
American Pie 1-3
and Home Alone 1 & 2


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Sep 30, 2006)

Hitchhikers Guide
Castle inthe Sky
Dr. Strangelove
Toy Story


----------



## b0rt (Sep 30, 2006)

Anchorman and probably Advent Children.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 30, 2006)

Any movie by Stephen Chow.

Like:
Gob of Gamblers 1-3
Tricky Master
Kung Fu Hustle
Shaolin Soccer


----------



## Dave (Sep 30, 2006)

matrix movies


----------



## Shika-Chou (Oct 1, 2006)

Goodfellas
Forrest Gump
The Proffesional
Titanic
Toy Story
Mulan 
Dangerous Minds
Cool Runnings 
Grave of the fireflies
Spirited Away


----------



## Mojim (Oct 1, 2006)

Unforgiven said:
			
		

> Kung Fu Hustle
> Shaolin Soccer


Love these two movies .Never got bored watching it ^^


----------



## Vicious (Oct 1, 2006)

DBZ
DBZ movies
kung fu hustle
Goodfellas
Casino
Beastmaster (i love ferrets)
elbib kcalb 
dragon pink


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 1, 2006)

Back to the Future Trilogy
LOTR trilogy
Terminator 1
The Duel
Kill Bill Vol 1 & 2
The Incredibles
Aladdin
The Lion King
Anchorman Ron Burgundy
Spider-Man 1 & 2
Star Wars Episode III
Iron Monkey
Enter the Dragon
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
Inuyasha: Swords of an Honorable Ruler
Matrix Trilogy
The Mask 
Pirates of the Carribean


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 1, 2006)

Kung Fu Hustle


----------



## inumike (Oct 1, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> LOTR Trilogy
> King Kong
> Wedding Crashers
> Dodgeball
> ...


i can watch those too


----------



## Tsunade (Oct 1, 2006)

Anything by Jackie Chan.


----------



## i.Hyuuga (Oct 1, 2006)

Shaolin Soccer
She's the man
All of Jim Carreys' movies
All of Adam Sandlers' movies 
Also Jackie Chan =D
AND ALL COMEDY MOVIES


----------



## Suzie (Oct 1, 2006)

Dirty Dancing: Havana Nights
The Texas ChainSaw Massacre
Final Fantasy: Advent Children
Howl's Moving Castle


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 1, 2006)

Mean Girls (Lindsay Lohan)
Serenity
Snatch
Fight Club
Harold And Kumar
Underworld


----------



## Mojim (Oct 1, 2006)

Here's more from me:
-Toy Story 1 & 2
-The Incredibles
-Terminator 2
-Beverly Hills Ninja ^^


----------



## Idun (Oct 1, 2006)

Like every single Monty Python sketch or movie 
The Lord of the Rings trilogy
Star Wars trilogy
The Matrix
Inuyasha movies and episodes
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
Almost every Naruto episode and movie
Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy 
Pirates of the Carabian (1.. probabaly couldn't watch the second for eternity)


----------



## Comatoes (Oct 1, 2006)

Snatch and Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels.



Jason Statham is love.


----------



## Arazial (Oct 1, 2006)

Mostly for nostalgia.  (never got tired of the movies I grew up on)

The Goonies
The Lost Boys
Gremlins 1/2
Weird Science
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
Ferris Bueller's Day Off
Better Off Dead
A Christmas Story
The Breakfast Club

Probably forgetting alot of newer movies.


----------



## poppin123 (Oct 1, 2006)

Any kungfu/martial arts movies.  I could watch them forever.


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Oct 6, 2006)

I am Don Juan de Marco, 'sworlds greatest lover..


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2006)

Some more.

Gladiator
L.A. Confidential
Die Hard With A Vengeance
Silence of the Lambs

"It puts the lotion on it's skin or it gets the hose again."  How classic.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 6, 2006)

tobiume said:
			
		

> Some more.
> 
> Gladiator
> L.A. Confidential
> ...



oh yes...Gladiator's a classic! Can't get bored of that one...

And Die Hard's really great! A non-stop thriller


----------



## Darth Judicar (Oct 7, 2006)

The Star Wars movies (1-6) and the Jackass movies. SW takes care of my action, drama, and story while Jackass makes me laugh.


----------



## Adele (Oct 7, 2006)

The Boondock Saints
The Birdcage
Rent
Ice Age XD


----------



## Bunnysmex (Oct 8, 2006)

SPIRITED AWAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kire (Oct 8, 2006)

Emporers new groove
Austin powers, the spy who shagged me
Armageddon
Independance day
Pirates of the Carribean
Tommy boy
the mummy
and so much more.


----------



## Anego (Oct 9, 2006)

Jin Roh (anime, japan)
iL mare (korea)
Millennium Actress (anime, japan)
Nagabonar (INA)
Crash (USA)


----------



## Arachnia (Oct 11, 2006)

Arazial said:
			
		

> Mostly for nostalgia.  (never got tired of the movies I grew up on)
> 
> The Goonies
> Gremlins 1/2


i agree with those 2 and add Police academy series (all 7 of them RULE)...from newer movies:
The Matrix 
Fight Club
The Rock (sean connery and nicholas cage...put in newer coz i watched it for the first time a year ago)
and thats it i quess


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 11, 2006)

Sugar Hill
Fight Club
Spear Man
Oceans 11
Anchor man
Death to smoochy
hmmm that's what comes to mind right now I guess.


----------



## delirium (Oct 11, 2006)

Waking Life (find something new everytime)
Any Terintino
Gits (original and Innocence)
Perfect Blue
Love & Basketball


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 11, 2006)

Del Earium said:
			
		

> Gits (original and Innocence)



Agreed.  Hopefully, I could add Solid State Society to that list.

Other movies;

- Shaun of the Dead
- Gundam Wing: Endless Waltz
- Kung Fu Hustle
- Little Nicky


----------



## Ash (Oct 12, 2006)

Star Trek: First Contact
Star Trek: Nemesis
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Resident Evil
Resident Evil: Apocalypse
Speed <3
The Punisher (2004)
Dawn of the Dead (2004)
?on Flux
Rent
Harold and Kumar go to Whitecastle
Pitch Black
Terminator 1-3

Pretty much my most favorite movies.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 12, 2006)

Dogma
American History X
Fight Club
Saw 1 and 2
Matrix 1, 2, and possibly 3
I think that's all, but I'm going to be late for school if I continue on thinking on it.


----------



## Uchiha_Aiko (Oct 12, 2006)

*The Godfather* (all of them) I just love Al Pacino

jeezz...I have a lot so I can't mention them all here but:
*Miyazaki movies!!!*


*[*]Sen to Chihiro no Kamikakushi (Spirited away)
[*]Kaze no tani no Naushika (Nausicaa of the Walley of the Wind)
[*]Neko no Ongaeshi (The cat returns)
[*]Tenku no shiro Rapyuta (Laputa - Castle in the Sky)
[*]Tonari no Totoro (My neighbor Totoro)
[*]Majo no Takkyubin (Kiki's Delivery Service)
[*]Hauru no Ugoku Shiro (Howl's moving Castle)*
 

And oh yeah...I am a Miyazaki freak...I know! I just can't help it!!


----------



## HaremWarrior (Oct 12, 2006)

Napoleon Dynamite
Back to the Future Trilogy (im old school)
Batman Movies (except batman and robin that was utter SHITE)
Jet Li movies


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Oct 13, 2006)

Boy, if it's one movie I'll never stop talkin about, much less get tired of watching, it's "Who Framed Roger Rabbit?". It's probably the first live action film I'd seen as a teeny little girl, and the first to traumatize me when I crawled into the room just in time to see Maroon assassinated(first murder I'd ever seen, AND first gun I'd ever seen. At first I was like, "Yo, what's that tubey-thing doing?", and BLAM!!! These holes were blown into a guy's back for crying out loud, which I just about did-scream my lungs out- but was too horrified to do!But I digress). I'd say more, but I'll spare some eyes and make a thread instead.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 13, 2006)

The Nightmare Before Chrstmas. I sing along with every song. For some reason, my neigher always gives me shoes when I watch this movie.


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Oct 16, 2006)

I'd have to say:
Nightmare Before Christmas
Naruto Movies
Shaolin Soccer


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 16, 2006)

- Comedy films for sure.
- Sports movies. 
- Other genre's depends on which movie.


----------



## Kumiko-chan (Oct 16, 2006)

Armageddon
Finding Nemo 
Back to the Future (All 3)
National Lampoon's Animal House
Ever After
Anchorman

There's more, but, the list will probably never end.. !


----------



## Sake-Shinobi (Oct 17, 2006)

Roadhouse, I mean who doesn't like Patrick Swazey?


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 13, 2006)

DONT DIEEEE!!!


----------



## JayG (Feb 3, 2007)

Armageddon
Anchorman
Elf
Fools Rush In
Kissing a Fool
Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Cuivreries (Feb 4, 2007)

_The Breakfast Club
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
A Christmas Story
Back to the Future (I & II)
Rocky (I-IV)

Too many to name..._


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 4, 2007)

None, actually.  If I watch something over and over, I tire from it very quickly.


----------



## Mindfuck (Feb 4, 2007)

I can't really bear watching a shitload of movies even though they're secks.


_Rocky movies (I-IV)
Maradona - Villain or Victim?
The History of World Cup
Nightmare Before Christmas
Collateral (awesomeity)_


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 4, 2007)

Let's see...

The Lord of the Rings Trilogy
The Matrix Trilogy
Equilibrium
Jackass The Movie
Austin Powers Trilogy
50 First Dates
White Chicks
Little Man
Phone Booth
Kill Bill Vol. 1
Training Day
Mobile Suit Gundam: Char's Counterattack
New Mobile Report Gundam Wing: Endless Waltz
Kamen Rider 555: Paradise Lost
Fullmetal Alchemist: The Conqueror of Shambala


----------



## she<3's_uchihacest (Feb 4, 2007)

hmm ; 

*velvet goldmine
*donnie darko
*lost highway

and it goes on and on.


----------



## Slips (Feb 4, 2007)

lotr series and any of Kevin Smiths movies


----------



## Love (Feb 4, 2007)

-Lord Of The Rings Trilogy
-Rent
-Nightmare Before Christmas :3
-Naruto Movies
-Death Note Movie
-POTC 1 & 2
-Dodgeball
-40 Year Old Virgin  (Steve Carell Is The Best ^^)


----------



## Booster Beetle (Feb 4, 2007)

Let's see...

-Most Disney films, especially those from the Disney Renaissance era (from about the Great Mouse Detective to Mulan)
-The Lord of the Rings
- V: For Vendetta
-The Monty Python films


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 4, 2007)

Lord Of The Rings
Scary Movie 1 and 2
Pirates Of The Caribbean The Dead Man's Chest
Eurotrip
Beerfest
American Pie The Naked Mile


----------



## BrokenDreams (Feb 4, 2007)

Any Miyazaki films, 
The scary movies,
Naruto movies, 
and anything involving bloodthirsty alien squidmonkeys.


----------



## yuhun (Feb 4, 2007)

Highlighted being top ones-

*Naked Gun 1&2*, Airplane, *Jurassic Park*, Indiana Jones, The Spy Who Loved Me, Goldfinger, Laputer, Fight Club, SAW 1&2, *Fist Of Fury*, Who Am I?


----------



## Quon (Feb 4, 2007)

Starship Troopers, seen it about 30 times if not more


----------



## bonedogil (Feb 4, 2007)

the boondock saints!!!!!
seen it like 20 times


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2007)

Back To the Future 2, Boondock Saints, Harold And Kumar, Spiderman 2, there's probably more.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Feb 7, 2007)

Transformers the Movie.


----------



## khorven (Feb 7, 2007)

i hate watching the same thing over and over. When i was a kid i remember my little brother taped the first pokemon episode and watched the tape every day at least 3 times and it pissed me off


----------



## buff cat (Feb 7, 2007)

My boyfriend and I used to always watch Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas  I also really like the Lion King...


----------



## Rocket Bear (Feb 9, 2007)

daroy said:


> i hate watching the same thing over and over. When i was a kid i remember my little brother taped the first pokemon episode and watched the tape every day at least 3 times and it pissed me off



rofl. ah man. I love that first episode of pokemon...not that much...but haha that old stuff is the sh*t.

Movie I will never get sick of: Cool Runnings. First movie I ever really liked


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 10, 2007)

Hmm i got a few...

*The Breakfast Club
*Weird Science
*The Mummy
*The Day After Tomorrow
*Sixteen Candles
*The Goonies
*Friday
*The Chronicles of Narnia the LWW
*Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 11, 2007)

Okay lets see...

  *Scarface
  *Goldeneye (James Bond)
  *Indiana Jones Trilogy
  *The Matrix (1st one)
  *Rocky Series (1-2-3-4-6)
  *Transformers (animated movie)
  *Street Fighter (animated movie)
  *Saving Private Ryan
  *Gladiator
  *Back To The Future Trilogy
  *Bad Boys (1-2)
  *Boyz n the Hood
  *X-Men (1-2)
  *LOTR Trilogy
  *Snatch
  *Fight Club
  *Sin City
  *Desperado
  *Pulp Fiction
  *Mallrats
  *Ninja Scroll
  *Terminator 2: Judgement Day
  *Big Daddy
  *There's Something About Mary
  *Road Trip
  *American Pie (1-2)
  *The Godfather
  *Old School
  *Star Wars (3-4-5-6)
  *Dumb & Dumber
 ---


----------



## Zeroleonx (Feb 11, 2007)

The professional AKA Léon.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 12, 2007)

Scary Movie 3
Saw
and for some weird reason I like Knights Tale.


----------



## Batman (Feb 13, 2007)

*Pulp Fiction* Whether it's on TV, the internet, from my own collection, I'll sit and watch it. It's so damn good.


----------



## Tempstar (Feb 14, 2007)

Butterfly Effect
Constantine


Great movies


----------



## Miyata Prime (Feb 14, 2007)

Any large scale battle movies. ex. LOTR(s),Saving private ryan etc.


----------



## Ongakukage (Feb 14, 2007)

The Last Samurai
Rush Hour
Rush Hour 2
The Terminal
Dickie Roberts: Former Child Star


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

Cowboy Bepop: Knockin' On Heaven's Door
Princess Mononoke
Advent Children
Gladiator
Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Woodrokiro (Feb 14, 2007)

Mean Girls, Princess Bride, Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants, Ever After, Pirates of the Caribean, Advent Children


----------



## Tmb04 (Feb 15, 2007)

jay and silent bob
cheech and chong up in smoke
menace 2 society


----------



## Kuya (Feb 15, 2007)

50 First Dates


----------



## midnight_walker (Feb 15, 2007)

- The Boondock Saints
- Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
- Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls
- Terminator 2: Judgement Day
- Spy Hard
- The Rock
- The Last Samurai


----------



## Blackops NINJA (Feb 15, 2007)

The last dragon
friday
ninja scroll
the warriors
Aliens
wizard
crash


----------



## Maverick (Feb 16, 2007)

LOTR Series
Ocean's Eleven and Twelve
Fearless
Pulp Fiction
Harry Potter series
Back to the Future Trilogy

ugh..there's more but I can't think of any atm. =/


----------



## Lonely Soul (Feb 19, 2007)

Howl's Moving Castle, Kamikaze Girls, Crash, The Island, Fight Club, Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants, Hero (starring Jet Li), Saw, Cujo, Rush Hour... I'm sure there's more.. ^^;;;


----------



## Junas (Feb 19, 2007)

Harry Potter series
Back to the Future series
Spider-man 2
The Bourne Identity and Supremacy
Red Eye


----------



## Himura (Feb 19, 2007)

Lords of Dogtown (Lol, it's an acquired taste)
Once Upon a Time in China 1,2, and 3
Remember the Titans
Kill Bill vol. 1 & 2


----------



## AnimeFreak~71 (Feb 19, 2007)

Napolean Dynamite was like the most worst and stupidest movie ever. I dont even get the point. Like ugh it was just so stupid!!!


----------



## morsina126 (Feb 19, 2007)

STAR WARS (the old trilogy)

I can watch each movie ten time in a row... ( I know I'm crazy !)


----------



## KrazyKiba (Feb 20, 2007)

Team America
Every Star Wars ( im a nerd at heart)
and countless of others


----------



## Znith (Feb 21, 2007)

The Bourne identity
The Bourne Supremacy
Terminator 2
Aliens
The Usual Suspects


----------



## solidusnake (Feb 25, 2007)

advent children
night of the living dead
planes trains and automobiles
detriot rock city


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 25, 2007)

Braindead. Can watch that move over and over and over.. and over again. Love that movie! have grown up with it ^^


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Orange County. (I think that's the name)


----------



## Jessica (Feb 25, 2007)

For me, it is probably..

Beverly Hills Ninja
Forrest Gump
The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah, Forrest Gump, awesome movie.

_I.. I just wanted to run._


----------



## Pein (Feb 28, 2007)

jackass 2 ,donnie darko,kidulthood,anchorman


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2007)

Layer Cake
Lucky Number Sliven
Locked Stocked and Two Smoking Berrals
Snatch
Transporter 1
Cranked
Advent Children
Kill Bill V1
Ghost in the Shell 1,2, & S.S.S.
Smoking Ace's
Infernal Affairs 1,2, & 3
FullTime Killers
House of Flying Daggers
Hero
Tokyo Drift


----------

